# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado Sierra Exportadora  Fondo de Investigación y Desarrollo para la Competitividad (FIDECOM)

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Finalidad:*   Promover la investigación y desarrollo de proyectos de innovación productiva con participación empresarial de uso práctico para incremento de la productividad .  Fondo de S/. 200 millones bajo fideicomiso en el BCR. No hay Áreas Prioritarias.  *Alcance:*     Dirigido a empresas  y  asociaciones  civiles  de carácter productivo constituido legalmente en el Perú.  *Gestión:*  Consejo Directivo público-privado: 
PRODUCE, MEF, MINAG, MINCETUR, CONCYTEC, GR, ANR, GE, PyME.
Secretaría Técnica :  Programa de Ciencia y Tecnología (FINCyT).  *Principios de intervención : * 
1.FONDO CONCURSABLE para proyectos de innovación productiva que tengan riesgos. 
2.INCENTIVOS para asociación entre EMPRESA  UNIVERSIDAD. 
3.INVERSION COMPARTIDA. 
4.RECURSOS NO REEMBOLSABLES (RNR).   *¡Hasta 75% de financiamiento!  * **Cronograma de convocatoria por regiones en archivo adjunto*Temas similares: Artículo: Gobierno impulsa desarrollo agropecuario para lograr inclusión social y competitividad Artículo: IIAP construirá complejo de investigación para desarrollo de la acuicultura en Madre de Dios Artículo: Danper obtiene financiamiento de Fidecom para proyecto de innovación tecnológica Se solicita mango para investigación Indecopi iniciará investigación para aplicar medidas compensatorias a importación de biodiesel de EEUU

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hasta el momento ya se han presentado 4 proyectos (de asociaciones y empresas), producto del envío correos electrónicoSIenviados directamente a la base de datos de SIEX,  y el día lunes se inicia el proceso de articulación con la empresa Exportadora Agrícola Orgánica SAC y con la Universidad Alas Peruanas.  
Si hay interesados en esta oportunidad, me avisan para derivarlos a las personas encargadas.  
Saludos

----------

